# Hi and a quick question



## westernwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all, 
I'm new here and feel a bit like a rookie as I haven't built a model railway since before I started work (to quote star wars...a long time ago).

I am building a fictitious n scale layout and the ultimate aim is to have it being completely computer controlled with the system to be able to detect a stalled train etc.

To be honest I have been lazy with the large curves using set track (I apologise for this) but I am also using Peco code 80 flex which leads me to my question, what is the best way to cut flex track, dremel, holding etc? Any advice you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated.

If you're interested in what I am up to, I have started a blog (http://fitzgerald-railroad.com/) to share the problems I encounter along the way.

Thanks in advance
Matt


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Matt

The various Flex track cutting methods have many adherents.

I have used the Dremel cutting wheel, the razor saw and the
special cutting tool similar to a wire cutter. Perhaps the
easiest tool to use to make a smooth even cut is the razor
saw. The cutting tool sometimes has a tendency to bend
the track base so that you must file it to accept a joiner.
It takes a good eye to make an even vertical cut with
a Dremel.

You won't go wrong using any of those and the more you
do the more proficient you'll become.

Don


----------



## westernwolf (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I went with a dremel in the end holding in place with a 'g' clamp and to stop the unclamped bit blue-tac seemed to work quite well.
Matt


----------

